

What it's like to get online after 25 years in prison - shawndumas
http://www.dailydot.com/opinion/santos-getting-online-after-25-years-prison/

======
bane
This may be as close as we'll ever get to the fictional "man frozen for 20
years wakes up in the future" stories.

